# Per le donne del forum.....



## Old Sintesi (30 Ottobre 2008)

.... cosa vi colpisce in un uomo? Qual è il vostro ideale? Quali punti in comune dovete avere?


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Ottobre 2008)

ma seriamente?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma seriamente?


 
come sei diffidente


----------



## Old mena (30 Ottobre 2008)

l'intelligenza, la sensibilità e l'onestà intellettuale.


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

mena ha detto:


> l'intelligenza, la sensibilità e l'onestà intellettuale.


non ho mai capito cosa significa onestà intellettuale ...


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> non ho mai capito cosa significa onestà intellettuale ...


siamo in due.


----------



## Old ASTRA (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> siamo in due.


mi aggrago...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> siamo in due.


siamo in tre...

però va molto di moda qua.


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

io sono molto passionale!
per me la prima cosa e l'attrazione fisica! ma se poi e stupido, l'attrazione svanisce!


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> siamo in tre...
> 
> però va molto di moda qua.



Si, ti accusano di mancanza di onesta' intellettuale ... ma che'de', se magna?


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2008)

*onestà intellettuale*

la correttezza nell'esprimere le proprie idee agli altri senza il tentativo di prevaricare , distorcere quelle degli altri.
obiettività e coerenza di fondo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, ti accusano di mancanza di onesta' intellettuale ... ma che'de', se magna?


 










infatti quando mi fanno quest'accusa me ne fotto, tanto non so cosa vuol dire


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> mi aggrago...


Fai bene, facciamo "ammuina"


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la correttezza nell'esprimere le proprie idee agli altri senza il tentativo di prevaricare , distorcere quelle degli altri.
> obiettività e coerenza di fondo


se non ci fossi tu ...


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la correttezza nell'esprimere le proprie idee agli altri senza il tentativo di prevaricare , distorcere quelle degli altri.
> obiettività e coerenza di fondo


preferivo il cul de sac ...


----------



## Old mena (30 Ottobre 2008)

La capacità di analizzare e valutare correttamente gli  eventi indipendentemente dalla nostra opinione e dai *nostri interessi*. Volendola applicare al tema delle corna, se lui ti fa le corna ma mai ti perdonerebbe se fossi stata tu a cornificarlo, dopo averti tradito si punta una pistola alla fronte e si leva dai piedi.


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

mena ha detto:


> La capacità di analizzare e valutare correttamente gli  eventi indipendentemente dalla nostra opinione e dai *nostri interessi*. Volendola applicare al tema delle corna, se lui ti fa le corna ma mai ti perdonerebbe se fossi stata tu a cornificarlo, dopo averti tradito si punta una pistola alla fronte e si leva dai piedi.


ok quindi vedi che non esiste ?


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> .... cosa vi colpisce in un uomo? Qual è il vostro ideale? Quali punti in comune dovete avere?


 va bene anche x i gay allora...non solo x le donne


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> va bene anche x i gay allora...non solo x le donne


 
buttati!


----------



## Old mena (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ok quindi vedi che non esiste ?


Perchè secondo te, non esiste  chi non vuol esser cornificato e non ti mette le corna? Oppure se te le mette...ma è 
 intellettualmente onesto, accetta di buon grado un cornetto pure lui


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> buttati!


 non sono gay....pero non ho niente contro di loro e piu ce ne sono piu sono felice.......


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2008)

mena ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te, non esiste chi non vuol esser cornificato e non ti mette le corna? Oppure se te le mette...ma è
> intellettualmente onesto, accetta di buon grado un cornetto pure lui


 ah questo è per te
la mia banca è differente.


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

secondo me i piu gelosi sono quelli che in genere cornificano.....


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ok quindi vedi che non esiste ?


Esiste, esiste ... e'  un giudizio/opinione esente da simpatie, o antipatie personali ... tipo: religioni, tendenza politica, estrazioni culturali/sociali.

Ma chi e' che non cade nella trappola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questo forum n'e' la prova, suvvvia siamo sinceri.


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> secondo me i piu gelosi sono quelli che in genere cornificano.....


 
vero! 

o quelli che sono stati cornificati!


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

mena ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te, non esiste  chi non vuol esser cornificato e non ti mette le corna? *Oppure se te le mette...ma è
> intellettualmente onesto, accetta di buon grado un cornetto pure lu*i


a parte che prima hai scritto di pistole alla tempia ... comunque questo genere di intellettualmente onesto da noi si dice pirla ....


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la correttezza nell'esprimere le proprie idee agli altri senza il tentativo di prevaricare , distorcere quelle degli altri.
> obiettività e coerenza di fondo


questo genere di intellettualmente onesto invece da noi si dice *facia de cù* ... 

ce ne sono altre di definizioni  ?


----------



## Old mena (30 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah questo è per te
> la mia banca è differente.


 .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 era solo per fare un esempio im*pertinente!*


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Esiste, esiste ... e'  un giudizio/opinione *esente da simpatie, o antipatie personali ... tipo: religioni, tendenza politica, estrazioni culturali/sociali.*
> 
> Ma chi e' che non cade nella trappola
> 
> ...


appunto ... non esiste


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

certe volte mi sento cosi aliena, da pensare che ho sbagliato pianeta


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> certe volte mi sento cosi aliena, da pensare che ho sbagliato pianeta


sei di parte pure tu mari' ... potrei affrontare un argomento dove dimostro che non è consigliabile tenere gatti o altri animali in casa per svariati motivi ...

e la tua difesa sarebbe ad oltranza e poco obbiettiva ... 

p.s. non lo faccio perchè di parte pure io


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2008)

infatti su una base di fisiologica e umana parzialità , ci si prova  con onestà
appunto


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti su una base di fisiologica e umana parzialità , ci si prova  con onestà
> appunto


onestà un'altra bella parola ... è misurabile ?

verso chi si applica ?


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> onestà un'altra bella parola ... è misurabile ?
> 
> verso chi si applica ?


 ti ha passato la palla moltimodi?
si è fatta una certa ora, larga la foglia stretta la via.....vado che mi aspetta il salto della quaglia


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sei di parte pure tu mari' ... potrei affrontare un argomento dove dimostro che non è consigliabile tenere gatti o altri animali in casa per svariati motivi ...
> 
> e la tua difesa sarebbe ad oltranza e poco obbiettiva ...
> 
> p.s. non lo faccio perchè di parte pure io


Non entrare a gamba tesa, e non mettere le mani avanti ... io sono aperta a qualsiasi discussione/critica ... 

Prendiamo a caso "I Gatti", cosa c'hai da dire? Pero' voglio una risposta su basi solide/ufficiali/scentifica e non per sentito dire.

Una cosa e' sicura, certa: Non sono portatori di "Tradimenti"


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> onestà un'altra bella parola ... è misurabile ?
> 
> verso chi si applica ?


Prima verso se stessi, e dopo verso gli altri.


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2008)

*onestà intellettuale*

Per me é già una forma applicata considerare che un'idea, se valida, non perde la sua efficacia se ad esporla é persona che non goda della nostra stima i addirittura se la consideriamo cretina. Sono due valutazioni separate e implicano imparzialità che é una componente dell'onesta intellettuale.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Che cos'è l'attrazione?

Uno sguardo basta.

Poi pero' per costruire qualcosa...è tutta un'altra storia!


----------



## tatitati (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> .... cosa vi colpisce in un uomo? Qual è il vostro ideale? Quali punti in comune dovete avere?


primo: deve essere almeno guardabile. secondo: almeno oltre il metro e ottanta. terzo: amare la cucina quanto me. quarto: saper ridere e giocare durante il sesso. quinto: avere un animo tormentato da poeta.
sesto ma non ultimo per questo: sapermi prendere di testa.
mica facile eh?


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ha passato la palla moltimodi?
> si è fatta una certa ora, larga la foglia stretta la via.....vado che mi aspetta il salto della *quaglia*


che col _riso _s'abbina perfettamente ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> che col _riso _s'abbina perfettamente ...


ma lo vuoi togliere 'sto avatar inquietante? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















mi viene un colpo ogni volta che lo vedo...


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per me é già una forma applicata considerare che un'idea, se valida, non perde la sua efficacia se ad esporla é persona che non goda della nostra stima i addirittura se la consideriamo cretina. Sono due *valutazioni *separate e implicano *imparzialità *che é una componente dell'onesta intellettuale.
> Bruja





Verena67 ha detto:


> Che cos'è l'attrazione?
> 
> Uno sguardo basta.
> 
> Poi pero' per costruire qualcosa...è tutta un'altra storia!


Io considero astratto tutto ciò che non non è parametricamente valutabile, come il concetto di attrazione di Verena,

definire quindi onesto intellettualmente un essere umano mi pare una stronzata visto che a differenza dell'attrazione non esiste neanche un coinvolgimento emotivo,

definisci un coefficiente e una scala per valutarlo allora dico che desidero una donna che sia 84 come onestà intellettuale propria e 75 verso il prossimo, ma le parole dette così non hanno significato logico, è solo una delle tante definizione inutili che riempiono solo la bocca, anzi la tastiera di chi le scrive.

L'imparzialità pure, senza regole scritte, ove peraltro è solo possibile dimostrare coerenza nell'applicazione delle stesse rendendosi di fatto solo esecutori di decisioni predeterminate e non necessariamente realmente eque, è solo un altro termine inutile per dare forza alla propria convinzione di essere "onesti".


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*italia*



Italia1 ha detto:


> ma lo vuoi togliere 'sto avatar inquietante?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rompichezzz..tieni raggione....


tremenda fu...


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> rompichezzz..tieni raggione....
> 
> 
> tremenda fu...


quoto micia ...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> .... cosa vi colpisce in un uomo? Qual è il vostro ideale? Quali punti in comune dovete avere?


 
quello che colpisce non mi è possibile codificarlo a parole...è una roba che di solito mi accade quando si avverte che al fianco di quella persona c'è una sorta di complicità fatta di parole certamente...mentale...ma senti che oltre a cio'..pure la pelle..lo stomaco..la pancia... reagisce come la mente che è sollecitata ...

insomma..si decide probabilmente ina frazione di un nano secondo che è quella persona....ma non ce ne rendiamo conto subito...agiamo indipendentemente da una reale consapevolezza...dopodichè...ti ritrovi rincojionito senza sapere il perchè...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> quoto micia ...


 
toujour...anche il tuo è molto bello..ma... non schersa neppure lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	






raga..io scherzo...ci mancherebbe pure..l'avatar deve corrispondere a VOI, non a NOI.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma lo vuoi togliere 'sto avatar inquietante?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
rompichezz..a dirla tutta il tuo avatar è *******


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*ca...zooo..ne...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *ca...zooo..ne...
















a me fan cagare entrambi i loro avatar!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me fan cagare entrambi i loro avatar!


ecco..è arrivata





amen


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco..è arrivata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a tutà lo avevo già gentilmente comunicato

	
	
		
		
	


	













per italia1 aspettavo il momento giusto!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a tutà lo avevo già gentilmente comunicato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da quando hai tanta cura?


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me fan cagare entrambi i loro avatar!


sei deliziosa


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sei deliziosa


no. Non lo sono .
Però oggi sono pestifera per dei buoni motivi. 
Mi sto sulle palle da sola oggi...così risparmio la fatica agli altri 

	
	
		
		
	


	









comunque te l'avevo già detto


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. Non lo sono .
> Però oggi sono pestifera per dei buoni motivi.
> Mi sto sulle palle da sola oggi...così risparmio la fatica agli altri
> 
> ...


sarà ... a me oggi sei quasi + simpatica del solito ...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

]



Asudem ha detto:


> no. Non lo sono .
> Però oggi sono pestifera per dei buoni motivi.
> Mi sto sulle palle da sola oggi...così risparmio la fatica agli altri
> 
> ...


a te non manca l'onesta intellettuale


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sarà ... a me oggi sei quasi + simpatica del solito ...


mi sembra impossibile!!già pensavo di essere al top della tua scaletta


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sarà ... a me oggi sei quasi + simpatica del solito ...


 
pure a me....


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> a te non manca l'onesta intellettuale


non so se è intellettuale ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




devo solo lavorare un po' sui modi di esternarla e il gioco è fatto!!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Io ho deciso di concentrarmi sugli uomini che non mi colpirebbero... ci sta che ne imbocchi uno che sappia cambiare le lampadine


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so se è intellettuale ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ti prego, non farlo. se lo facessi ti amerei di meno


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho deciso di concentrarmi sugli uomini che non mi colpirebbero... ci sta che ne imbocchi uno che sappia cambiare le lampadine


io quelle le so cambiare!! 
mi servirebbe un elettricista come Dio comanda e un antennista


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sembra impossibile!!già pensavo di essere al top della tua scaletta


mancano ancora un paio di gradini ... poi spingo


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io quelle le so cambiare!!
> mi servirebbe un elettricista come Dio comanda e un antennista



Se lava e cucina lo sposo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io quelle le so cambiare!!
> mi servirebbe un elettricista come Dio comanda e un antennista


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no ti prego, non farlo. se lo facessi ti amerei di meno


sai, è che vado a periodi...in questo periodo mi  mollerei o mi prenderei un periodo di pausa/riflessione da  me stessa.
Vediamo cosa ne pensa l'altra me stessa..cioè..se è d'accordo o se la mette giù dura con strilla e piagnistei..
a volte è così appiccicosa e frignona che non la reggo.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


Gemelli fustacchioni!

Tu si che te ne intendi


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


t'invito gentilmente ad andare a defecare.
Mi hai già fatto spendere 39 eurini per niente


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Comunque secondo me la gente si concentra su cazzate incredibili... io sono la prima ad avere una lista di cazzate infinite... ovviamente nessuno trova un compagno decente... proprio in vece di questa lista di cazzate che ci sembrano fondamentali...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> t'invito gentilmente ad andare a defecare.
> Mi hai già fatto spendere 39 eurini per niente
































guarda, te li vengo a installare io, se ci riesco ti prendo a calci in culo


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mancano ancora un paio di gradini ... poi spingo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gemelli fustacchioni!
> 
> Tu si che te ne intendi



ho buon gusto. 
non parlano, non sporcano, non rompono i coglioni.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho buon gusto.
> non parlano, non sporcano, non rompono i coglioni.


E prendono un botto di canali non solo Eurosport...


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> t'invito gentilmente ad andare a defecare.
> Mi hai già fatto spendere 39 eurini per niente


x 25 te li ritiro io


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> x 25 te li ritiro io


eh no! allora vuol dire che funzionano veramente!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh no! allora vuol dire che funzionano veramente!!


quindi ne vuole almeno 50


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E prendono un botto di canali non solo Eurosport...



videolina e sardegna1 compresi


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi ne vuole almeno 50


scema!! mi hai fatto sputare il latte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scema!! mi hai fatto sputare il latte


hai fatto la doccia a pilù?


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scema!! mi hai fatto sputare il latte



sporchi di latte scendo a 23


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ma se sei a dieta che casso bevi il latte a quest'ora?

O capretta mastica erba piuttosto


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sporchi di latte scendo a 23


non infierite....dopo due ore di tentativi li ho risbattuti nelle scatola con una lacrimuccia di rabbia....


mi è rimasto un cavetto bianco che non so dove mettere!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





tecnologicamente...sono fortissima!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma se sei a dieta che casso bevi il latte a quest'ora?
> 
> O capretta mastica erba piuttosto


latte parzialmente scremato...


c'è anche l'erba comunque, non preoccuparti


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> latte parzialmente scremato...
> 
> 
> c'è anche l'erba comunque, non preoccuparti


 
brava, strafogati da sola.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

*la fiaba della capretta*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> brava, strafogati da sola.


sono rabbiosa
ho divorato erba schifosa
un pranzo idiota
la panza è vuota.

Le ascoltavate le fiabe sonore??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> latte parzialmente scremato...
> 
> 
> c'è anche l'erba comunque, non preoccuparti


guarda che si fuma quella, la pianti id fare confusione?


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non infierite....dopo due ore di tentativi li ho risbattuti nelle scatola con una lacrimuccia di rabbia....
> 
> 
> *mi è rimasto un cavetto bianco che non so dove mettere*!!
> ...


te le cerchi ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono rabbiosa
> ho divorato erba schifosa
> un pranzo idiota
> la panza è vuota.
> ...



no e guarda come siamo cresciuti bene














in realtà sì. e guarda come sono venuta su male


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> te le cerchi ?


vabbè che non quaglio molto ultimamente ma fare da parabola addirittura...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non infierite....dopo due ore di tentativi li ho risbattuti nelle scatola con una lacrimuccia di rabbia....
> 
> 
> mi è rimasto un cavetto bianco che non so dove mettere!!
> ...


a proposito, non mi funzionano i satelliti dello stereo. ci pensi tu per favore? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






cmq facciamo così, spediscimi gli affari, se non funzionano te li ripago, (poi li rivendo a toujours per 75 euro e facciamo la mezza) se invece funzionano... ti prendo a calc... il resto lo sai


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a proposito, non mi funzionano i satelliti dello stereo. ci pensi tu per favore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...













per i satelliti dello stereo quando vuoi che venga??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per i satelliti dello stereo quando vuoi che venga??


sei libera lunedì?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei libera lunedì?


ho da decodificare due satellitari e una parabola...vedo se trovo un buco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> h*o da decodificare due satellitari e una parabola*...vedo se trovo un buco



con questa sono quasi caduta dal letto 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























l'hai cercato su google, vero?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho da decodificare due satellitari e una parabola...vedo se trovo un buco



Piazzaci anche un miracolo e non se ne parla piu'... crepi l'avarizia


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con questa sono quasi caduta dal letto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bhè?? che ci sarebbe di strano?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




potrei farlo di secondo lavoro se non avessi da scrivere sul forum 

	
	
		
		
	


	




no, ho sparato la prima minchiata che mi è venuta in mente...non dirmi che esiste...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piazzaci anche un miracolo e non se ne parla piu'... crepi l'avarizia



per quello c'è giobbe  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   veramente anche per la parabola... asu cerca di fregargli il mestiere, non si fa così


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

*Crepi la patrizia*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Piazzaci anche un miracolo e non se ne parla piu'... crepi l'avarizia


mi sto organizzando anche in quel senso.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sto organizzando anche in quel senso.


Ehhh Natale quando arriva, arriva!


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a proposito, non mi funzionano i satelliti dello stereo. ci pensi tu per favore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'uno però ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè?? che ci sarebbe di strano??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come sarebbe secondo lavoro? non è il primo?
cotanta esperienza sprecata?

il decoder serve per decodificare (incredibile) il segnale del satellitare. riassumendo, fai il decoder  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sky o fastweb? leggi le schede mediaset e la7?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mi state facendo salire la carrogna


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehhh Natale quando arriva, arriva!


non ci facciamo mancare niente.
a proposito, oggi sono andata per comprare la 450sima confezione di lucette di natale (le lascio sempre fino a marzo e chiudo il filo nella portafinestra) e non le ho trovate a meno di 19,90... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




dovrò ingegnarmi con qualcos'altro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> l'uno però ...


una delle tue caratteristiche migliori è che capisci al volo


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come sarebbe secondo lavoro? non è il primo?
> cotanta esperienza sprecata?
> 
> il decoder serve per decodificare (incredibile) il segnale del satellitare. riassumendo, fai il decoder
> ...


t'invito per la seconda volta ad andare ad evacuare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci facciamo mancare niente.
> a proposito, oggi sono andata per comprare la 450sima confezione di lucette di natale (le lascio sempre fino a marzo e chiudo il filo nella portafinestra) e non le ho trovate a meno di 19,90...
> 
> 
> ...


con 5 euro dai cinesi, te le porti a casa.
non so se poi ti va in corto circuito tutto l'impianto. 
c'è da dire che, nel caso, sistemi tutto da sola


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> t'invito per la seconda volta ad andare ad evacuare



senti non è che posso passare tutta la giornata al cesso però.

anche perché se ci vado per quello, non posso neanche approfittarne per toccarmi


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con 5 euro dai cinesi, te le porti a casa.
> non so se poi ti va in corto circuito tutto l'impianto.
> c'è da dire che, nel caso, sistemi tutto da sola


sembra

_il mio falegname con 30 mila lire ci fa anche le unghie!
_


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con 5 euro dai cinesi, te le porti a casa.
> non so se poi ti va in corto circuito tutto l'impianto.
> c'è da dire che, nel caso, sistemi tutto da sola



Diglielo Angelo... 19.90 tze! Qui i soldi si spendono in triccheballacche... poi dicono che c'e' crisi!


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehhh Natale quando arriva, arriva!


l'ho già sentita. ...


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> una delle tue caratteristiche migliori è che capisci al volo


quando c'è da pararlo si ...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> l'ho già sentita. ...



Le gemelline Rinco Girls la rifilano quando possono... insime a Cavalla golosa... ricordi della loro tenera infanzia ...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le gemelline Rinco Girls la rifilano quando possono... insime a Cavalla golosa... ricordi della loro tenera infanzia ...












  brutta stronza!!
chi sarebbero le gemelline rinco girls?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brutta stronza!!
> chi sarebbero le gemelline rinco girls?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5grxKmfwIMk


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le gemelline Rinco Girls la rifilano quando possono... insime a Cavalla golosa... ricordi della loro tenera infanzia ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> l'ho già sentita. ...


anche io


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

ma io non l'ho capita!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> quando c'è da pararlo si ...


come la fai difficile


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJit2R8J4iQ&feature=related


***** mi sto sentendo male...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non l'ho capita!!


Capretta stavo scherzandolo...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

ciao bestie, io vado.
notte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non l'ho capita!!


novità da raccontarci?


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao bestie, io vado.
> notte


notte bestia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao bestie, io vado.
> notte


notte 
se non ci sentiamo prima, ci vediamo lunedì per i satelliti.
fammi sapere a che ora


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> notte
> se non ci sentiamo prima, ci vediamo lunedì per i satelliti.
> fammi sapere a che ora


ecco brave ... un giretto tra le galassie vi fa bene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ecco brave ... un giretto tra le galassie vi fa bene


ci stai mandando?


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ci stai mandando?


poi mi raccontate com'è ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> poi mi raccontate com'è ...


potresti accompagnarci


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potresti accompagnarci


/paura


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> /paura


ma no, siamo due angioletti


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma no, siamo due angioletti


appunto... non vorrei ritrovarmi in Paradiso quando voi rientrate ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> appunto... non vorrei ritrovarmi in Paradiso quando voi rientrate ....


destinazione paradiso, paradiso in città

cantava quello


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> destinazione paradiso, paradiso in città
> 
> cantava quello


mentre si faceva la cantava ...


----------



## Old mirtilla (31 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> .... cosa vi colpisce in un uomo? Qual è il vostro ideale? Quali punti in comune dovete avere?


 
allora, a parte la solita sincerità, onestà, lealtà, bellezza, ricchezza e saggezza.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io da un uomo voglio.....pretendo....COERENZA!!!!

tutti bravi a BLA BLA BLA BLA BLA, e quando è il momento di fare, di affrontare, di trovare una soluzione....."eh ma io nn posso, eh ma io nn ci riesco, eh ma io nn ce la faccio!!"

*GLI UOMINI SONO TUTTI DEI QUAQQUARAQUA'!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> *io sono molto passionale!*
> *per me la prima cosa e l'attrazione fisica!* ma se poi e stupido, l'attrazione svanisce!
> 
> mi dicevano sempre del mio ex; come fai a stare co lui? ma per me era una bomba sessuale! per me era supersexy e bello! ce da dire che é anche molto *colto ed intelligente! un mix perfetto...*
> ...


Concordo....passionale, sexy, intelligente ed allegro!


----------



## Old geisha (31 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> .... cosa vi colpisce in un uomo? Qual è il vostro ideale? Quali punti in comune dovete avere?


la testa, prima di tutto, poi le mani e la sua figura in senso generale


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> .... cosa vi colpisce in un uomo? Qual è il vostro ideale? Quali punti in comune dovete avere?


Il coraggio. E l'essere indipendente.


----------



## Old Sintesi (31 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> poi le mani


Mi spieghi meglio?


----------

